
The Verge:  Chromebook Ranking - holtalanm
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/18/5817400/the-best-chromebook
======
holtalanm
I really don't know how the Toshiba Chromebook 2 2015 didn't make the cut. For
$300 you get an Intel chipset, 1080p screen, and 4 gigs of RAM. Not to mention
the SSD is swappable.

Seems kind of silly the "winner" Chromebook only has a 720p screen (which I
find horrible for actual productivity, but I guess it depends on your use-
case). The runner-up probably deserves the #1 spot more if your ask me.

